# algemeen vraagje

## sjengstah

GEntoo is dat veranderd ten opzichte van 2 jaar geleden ??

ik heb deze eens 2 jaar geleden geprobeerd en kreeg hem nooit aan de praat ik snap niets van die kernels installatie ect.

is dit al makkelijk geworden door autodetect of graphic installer waar je een kernel kunt kiezen.

Is gentoo nog steeds af te raden voor beginners? want ik krijg cedega niet aan de praat op ubunu alleen maar error's en daar kunnen ze me niet helpen op nl forums.

en op fedora krijg ik voor huidige kernel geen nvidia drivers....

dus wil weten raden jullie mij gentoo aan als beginner ao niet, welke dan buiten ubuntu en fedora?

mvg,

Andreas van Bogaert

----------

## Sub Zero

Ik ben nog niet zo heel lang met Gentoo bezig (ik heb mijn eerste stapjes gemaakt met OpenBSD). Een grafische installer moet je niet direct verwachten. Maar er zijn wel een paar hele goeie guides. De gentoo documentatie is echt wel heel goed en beschrijft stap voor stap wat je moet doen en waar je op moet letten. Als je geen zin hebt om zelf een kernel te compilen kan je altijd genkernel eens proberen. Ikzelf vind gentoo een prachtig systeem om mensen kennis te leren maken met linux. Het is rechtoe-rechtaan en je begint vanaf nul. Met een beetje goeie wil en wat geduld kom je héél ver.

----------

## koenderoo

 *Quote:*   

> Een grafische installer moet je niet direct verwachten.

 

nou die grafische installatie als bij andere heb je misschien niet, maar het installeren van Gentoo is al een stuk beter geworden met de 2006.0 release. Die is voor starters al wel een stuk makkelijker dan de eerdere versies. Het oude code kloppen hou je ook nog als je je systeem verder wilt instellen, maar voor een eerste start kun je al wel goed af met de huidige versie. Het is een bijna grafische installer. Menu-gestuurd in elk geval.

Het blijft wel een kwestie van GOED LEZEN van de manual. Het is en blijft een distro voor de iets meer gevorderden, maar aangezien je al ervaring op het gebied van Linux hebt is dat nog niet zo'n direct probleem voor jouw.

Nvidia drivers worden ondersteund door de kernels van Gentoo. kernels want bij Gentoo heb je de keuze. Neem voor de beginner overigens de gentoo-sources. Is het meest veilige.

Genkernel is een goede optie als je dat kernel builden niet wilt, maar wil je echt wat leren raad ik aan om ook eens zelf een kernel te bouwen. Deze kun je in grub op redelijk makkelijke manier naast de goede zetten en uittesten. crashed de kernel: start je gewoon weer op vanaf de goede (genkernel) kernel.

----------

## sjengstah

ik ga vandaag gentoo proberen, zijn er personen die mij te hulp kunnen staan via msn of iets dergelijks voor het geval mijn niet lukt.

want kwam in verleden altijd in de problemen met de kernels builden maar ook met genkernel.

ik weet dat dit de onjuiste manier is voor hulp te vragen, maar ben al 5 dagen bezig met een linux distro + nvidia drivers + cedega dan is er altijd eentje die er niet werkt  :Sad: 

is er iemand die mij zou willen bijstaan via msn voor het geval dat het niet lukt, stuur me dan ff een PM

Alvast bedankt.

Ook bedankt voor jullie reply's.

Mvg 

Andreas van Bogaert

Maastricht

p.s welke cd moet ik hebben ?

Heb een AMD 2200+ a-socket 1024 mb ram nvidia 6600GT

----------

## koenderoo

ik zag dat je kaart eindelijk werkte (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-490073.html) 

Is de installatie nu ook volledig gelukt dan?

----------

## sjengstah

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> ik zag dat je kaart eindelijk werkte (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-490073.html) 
> 
> Is de installatie nu ook volledig gelukt dan?

 

ja hij werkt nu maar de isntall wilt niet lukken ik geef het op voor vandaag

probeer morgen wel opnieuw

----------

## Boinky

Open source software heeft juist zin doordat je de beschikking kunt hebben over de source zodat je een systeem kunt opbouwen dat helemaal is aangepast aan jouw specifieke hardware met als resultaat: maximale snelheid en aanpasbaarheid. 

Dat is op en top Gentoo: geen automatische bagger die van alles doet waar je geen zicht op hebt. Wat als het misgaat? Waar moet je het zoeken tenzij je zelf alles opbouwt vanaf scratch? In dat opzicht is alleen een stage 1-installatie zinnig. Ik doe altijd stage 1-installaties want dan leer je ook het meeste.

Gentoo is all about choices: jij bepaalt wat wel en wat niet op je systeem komt en hoe.

Distro's gebruiken is dan ook terug naar af: dat is gewoon geen verbetering, want je krijgt dan niet alleen een systeem dat zo traag is als Windows (omdat het veel bagger meebrengt die jij niet nodig hebt) maar vooral een OS waar dan ook nog relatief weinig sofware voor bestaat. Daar schiet je niks mee op. Waarom zou je voor een radicaal ander OS kiezen als dat in geen enkel opzicht verbeteringen met zich meebrengt t.o.v. "de standaard"?

Ik gebruik Gentoo dagelijks omdat ik daarmee alles kan doen wat ik normaal met Windows zou doen en meer èn op de manier zoals ik het wil. Bovendien kan je heel goed Windows of andere besturingssystemen draaien in een virtuele omgeving.

Ik heb laatst een iPod gekregen bij mijn nieuwe ADSL-verbinding en die werkt prima samen met bv. Amarok (ook voor podcasts). Je kan ook de kalender van Korganizer rechtstreeks exporteren naar de iPod en dat werkt prima. Hetzelfde voor tekstbestanden.

Ik zag hierboven iets over nVidia. Ik gebruik al sinds jaar en dag de installer (en updater) van de nVidia site en die werkt prima:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 29628 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5925.528 FPS
> ...

 

Groetjes

----------

## lost+found

Ben het met Boinky eens.

 :Smile: 

----------

